# I have arrived!



## DavidR8 (Jan 8, 2020)

Now I feel like I might almost belong to the club!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middle.road (Jan 8, 2020)

Gotta have it up on the wall. - then we'll talk.   
That's a nicely laid out chart.
Where did you get a hold of it?


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 8, 2020)

It came with a KBC Tools catalog 
I’d hang it on the wall but my garage isn’t finished inside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Jan 8, 2020)

And here I thought I was special when I got mine....


----------



## Janderso (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a pocket version.
I’d like to hang out with you cool cats but,


----------



## DiscoDan (Jan 8, 2020)

Too new! Must be shop worn to count!


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jan 8, 2020)

DiscoDan said:


> Too new! Must be shop worn to count!




Just put it on the floor and walk all over it for week, then hang it up, will look great.


----------



## RobertB (Jan 9, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> It came with a KBC Tools catalog



If this catalog has replaced the magazines in the rack in your bathroom then you have truly arrived


----------



## devils4ever (Jan 9, 2020)

Haha, I know what you mean. I got this Hertel chart for free when I ordered some of their endmills from MSC. I feel like a pro now, too!

I think I ordered 3 of their endmills and the box MSC used was huge. It wasn't until I opened it that I realized they rolled the chart to not create any folds in it.

It's hanging right behind my PM25.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 9, 2020)

Hang it on the wall behind the lathe in line with the chuck. It will look vintage in no time.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2020)

Congratulations for putting up the chart, but with a KBC chart you are quite obviously a newbie  .  You can get a free Starrett chart sent to you.  It used to be that you gave them your address and it came, but now you have to fill out a form with your contact information, still free other than that...
https://www.starrett.com/catalogs.  The chart is big, 25x36", comes rolled up in a tube, no folds.
(full disclosure:  I have both the Starrett *and* the KBC charts on the walls in my shop... )
Edit:  The tube the chart comes in is good for storing drill rod in.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 9, 2020)

@Bob Korves I thought I had to endure an initiation ritual to get a Starrett chart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jan 9, 2020)

Gee, thanks Bob.
I have a genuine Starrett decimal wall chart on the way. It seems I too have arrived.
I bet I start getting e-mails from all kinds of machine tool/tool industry folks.
Hey Mom, what do you think of me now?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 9, 2020)

I have half a dozen of the Starrett plastic pocket charts scattered about my shop, at hand when I want them. Bifocals have trouble squinting at wall charts, anyway.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> @Bob Korves I thought I had to endure an initiation ritual to get a Starrett chart!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course you need to endure an initiation ritual!  We will incrementally give you the morphing details of it as time passes.  It puts a fraternity hazing to shame.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I have a genuine Starrett decimal wall chart on the way.


Now that the secret of getting one is out on H-M, Starrett will probably be out of stock for months....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 9, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> Congratulations for putting up the chart, but with a KBC chart you are quite obviously a newbie  .  You can get a free Starrett chart sent to you.  It used to be that you gave them your address and it came, but now you have to fill out a form with your contact information, still free other than that...
> https://www.starrett.com/catalogs.  The chart is big, 25x36", comes rolled up in a tube, no folds.
> (full disclosure:  I have both the Starrett *and* the KBC charts on the walls in my shop... )
> Edit:  The tube the chart comes in is good for storing drill rod in.
> ...



Thanks for this Bob, I've been needing some wall art. It was a bit of an ordeal to get ordered, but whadya want for nothin'?


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 9, 2020)

And...ordered!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt45 (Jan 9, 2020)

Starrett must be out already; won't let me sign in.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2020)

Capt45 said:


> Starrett must be out already; won't let me sign in.


Probably flooded with H-M member inquiries.  "FREE?  Where do I sign up???"  Their connection may have melted down...


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 9, 2020)

I might have made it under the wire...got an order confirmation.   Thanks, Bob!


----------



## RobertB (Jan 9, 2020)

I like to get my moneys worth out of them




I think this one has been taped to my tool box for close to 50 years.
I think it was one of the first ones they printed in color. Local distributors used to visit all the shops and hand them out.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 9, 2020)

I did these up a while back when Walgreens was having a $5 sale.
The 11.5 x 17 is usually mail order, but for $5 laminated - it's nice.
Imperial/SAE centric due to space limitations.









						Decimal Equivalent / Tap Drill Chart 11x14
					

Did this up for printing at Walgreens Photo. Came out nice. (On Sale - $5) Might be easier on older eyes. Patterned after the Starrett style. BetterHalf mentioned that Walgreens was having a photo sale so I did this up kinda quick.




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				












						Decimal Equivalent / Tap Drill Chart 11.5 x 17 (Placemat)
					

Enlarged version of the 11x14 Poster for their laminated placemat offering. I saw when ordering that they also had Laminated Placemats on sale for $5 + shipping. ***This one has to be order and shipped, so I did not see first hand how it would...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## francist (Jan 9, 2020)

The sign of a true machinist -- placemats with decimal equivalents on them....


----------



## macardoso (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow got my order in Sorry for depleting inventory!


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 9, 2020)

I was actually bummed out that KBC didn't send me a catalog and wall chart with this winter's orders.  So I jumped on Starrett, and ordered the pocket cards, too!  Unfortunately, the chart is folded and comes in an envelope now, but I'm sure it will work just fine.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 9, 2020)

I've never ordered from KBC. Are you guys fond of them? Do they have good prices? They seem to carry the same name brand stuff as everyone else and it is all expensive


----------



## Frank Ford (Jan 9, 2020)

The wall chart is invaluable to me.  But, not having wall space, I mounted mine on the ceiling:


----------



## francist (Jan 9, 2020)

For me they work very nicely as they're just across the strait. If what I'm after is available in Delta I can sometimes have an order within two days, plus they have a reasonable flat rate for shipping of about $10 which is lots better than other places. Their offerings are probably about the same as other places and I can choose between good name brand or (Starrett, Mitutoyo, etc) or their house brand depending on what I'm after. They've always been good to me.

-frank


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2020)

middle.road said:


> I did these up a while back when Walgreens was having a $5 sale.
> The 11.5 x 17 is usually mail order, but for $5 laminated - it's nice.
> Imperial/SAE centric due to space limitations.
> 
> ...


No pics?


----------



## darkzero (Jan 9, 2020)

I've got a couple of the Starret charts as well as a bunch of the mini charts & notepads. Good to see they are still giving them away. I use the mini charts quite often, 3 different charts.

I took one of the full size Starrett charts to Kinkos & had them laminate it. It's been sitting outside my bedroom for yrs. One day I'll hang it up.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 9, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Unfortunately, the chart is folded and comes in an envelope now, but I'm sure it will work just fine.



Color me bummed, for what I paid I would expect it rolled and shipped in a tube First Class.


----------



## brino (Jan 9, 2020)

macardoso said:


> I've never ordered from KBC. Are you guys fond of them? Do they have good prices? They seem to carry the same name brand stuff as everyone else and it is all expensive




I've bought some nice Mitutoyo micrometers, tool steel, pin gauges, and various other shop supplies.

For us Canadians they are better than most other choices:
We can go to their Canadian website and see products in our currency.
We get get things shipped without a huge and unknown import fee, they ship from Canadian outlets.
We get get things shipped without a huge and unknown shipping fee.
(typical UPS to Canada is outrageous!!!! for me it was often more than the price of the products, and unknown until they held your paid-for parcel ransome at this end!.....I HATE UPS!!!)

-brino


----------



## middle.road (Jan 9, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> No pics?


They are in our 'Downloads' section here. I uploaded them a year ago.
Go and grab them and have a look see. Just click on the link, they should then show up. Then right click and select 'Save Image as...'
They are in .JPG format so that Walgreens, CVS, Walmart, Office Depot, etc. can print them out on photo stock. Then the 11.5x17 is for the 'Placemat' laminated one at Walgreens and perhaps other places.
Walgreens is always having $5 sales.


----------

